
IETF 98 Chicago: Homenet, and the hunt for a name - okket
https://blog.apnic.net/2017/03/30/ietf-98-chicago-homenet-hunt-name/
======
wyldfire
Hmm, easy to confuse IETF 98 with "IETF '98" (apparently that was IETF 42/43).

